# Garage shooting gallery



## po-dickle (Oct 21, 2009)

Does anybody remember a post of a guy who did like a zombie mad lab shooting gallery for kids. He might have used paint ball guns or maybe he made his own lightgun?


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

A light gun setup would be pretty cool. Less messy too !


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

If you can get an LDR circuit to work as a trigger you should easily be able to set up a zombie shooting gallery with a light gun.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd go for a (narrow angle) modulated IR LED in the gun (maybe with a lens?) and IR receivers on the targets.

Make the LED "fire" a timed burst of 38KHz IR light when the trigger is pressed. This stops people holding the trigger down and just sweeping it around to find targets too easily.

You can use a 555 timer to do the 38KHz LED modulation and TV remote receiver modules on the targets. Be aware that this would be easily triggered with any TV remote. A better system would use coded modulation so it only responds to the gun.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might be thinking of studiokraft's thread, and I think there was another member who had a shooting gallery as well:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=34057


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Steve O from Garage of Evil did one for their booth at MHC. Here's a short video - http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/video/goe-2011-mhc-booth-testing


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Steve O's project is what inspired me to try the same!

When the OP mentioned "zombie", I immediately thought of this:






My project used a plastic gun from "Big Buck Hunter" (TV Game) modified to use a low-powered (3V) laser to trigger targets based on 555 timers. I used store-bought props with the "Try Me" feature and wired that to the target.


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

That is just too cool.

Damn, now I have another project idea to put on the wish list.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL, I was there when that video was made! I kinda miss living in OCMD (All the college girls around DC and young women from Ft. Meade and Aberdeen Proving Ground come up during the summer, and they all LOVE to party) but I like where my life has gone since I left.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

i've been looking for directions or something on how to do a homemade shooting gallery myself as well so if anyone can point me in that path that would be great!


----------



## po-dickle (Oct 21, 2009)

No these aren't the postings I was looking for, but they sure are beautifully creative, thankyou


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Holy Crap! The Ocean city shooting gallery is cool.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Man, how much fun would that be for the kids! That's a very tempting idea.


----------



## Madmangt (Nov 21, 2012)

studiokraft said:


> Steve O's project is what inspired me to try the same!
> 
> My project used a plastic gun from "Big Buck Hunter" (TV Game) modified to use a low-powered (3V) laser to trigger targets based on 555 timers. I used store-bought props with the "Try Me" feature and wired that to the target.


So tell me if I am on the right track here. You would put basically a laser pointer into a plastic gun, and when fired it would shoot the store bought props in their motion sensor receptor? Or was there another type of receptor you used and then just wired it into the try-me feature? Thanks for the help here!


----------



## po-dickle (Oct 21, 2009)

If it helps any I think I was looking for instructables arduino, etc...


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Maybe this will get you started.






Here's the Project Page translated into English

You can find more info on the net doing a Google search with the keywords "diy laser shooting gallery"


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's cool.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like he has an electromagnet to flick each can down. I like the separate can for the "hit" sound effect!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Madmangt said:


> So tell me if I am on the right track here. You would put basically a laser pointer into a plastic gun, and when fired it would shoot the store bought props in their motion sensor receptor? Or was there another type of receptor you used and then just wired it into the try-me feature? Thanks for the help here!


Hi Madman,

Yes, basically it is a laser pointer, I ordered a laser module from Amazon and created a circuit to provide the proper 3.2V to it when "fired" (After frying the first one that I had ordered in my excitement)

Most of the props had a "try me" feature which was better than the motion sensor, although either could be used. I preferred the "try me" since the routine tends to be shorter. I created a circuit using a 555 timer and a LCA110 relay to "close" the circuit when the target (Photocell) was hit. (Probably a bit overengineered, but it worked)

I hope to find the time to post my schematics and perhaps a bit of a step-by-step either here or at the Garage of Evil.


----------



## po-dickle (Oct 21, 2009)

Let this be a lesson to me, artists or haunters....when you see anything that inspires you cut, paste, bookmark,copy,etc... You never know when you'll need it as a reference for a future project. Thankyou


----------

